# northern Germany and Poland



## rockape (Jan 24, 2020)

Its been a busy year and had not a lot of time to get away, however ,april my plan is to leave via Dunkirk and head for northern Poland taking in North Germany.
Rugen and Pennemunde I want to see , are there any other interesting places on the way up.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 24, 2020)

Very nice stellplatz and Town here if it is near your route








						Wohnmobilstellplatz am Haus Ringerbrüggen · Dorfstraße 14, 49824 Emlichheim, Germany
					

★★★★☆ · Caravan Park




					goo.gl


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jan 24, 2020)

In all honesty, the whole of the Baltic coast is lovely.

It all depends on what you like. I would strongly recommend U995 at Laboe, Stralsund, and Schwerin.

To travel from Swinoujscie into Poland remember that you need to be a local to travel the shortest route, but a short diversion south takes you over the border by an alternative free ferry.

Once in Poland, the World is your Lobster, but again, I strongly recommend visiting the Teutonic Fortress of Malbork. There is a great campsite adjacent the Nogat at 54.04554, 19.02540 with a 100m walk to the fortress.

There is a Commonwealth War Cemetery not too far away on the edge of town. I visited on a bike to pay my respects on behalf of the families that couldn't make the journey.

After that, consider the DK Eyewitness Guide as Poland has so much to see and do.
.


----------



## UFO (Jan 25, 2020)

In 2016 we travelled to Berlin and then from Poland's Baltic coast and south to the mountains.  Details here 






						Germany - route to Berlin
					

We have around 30 days in June and July and plan to drive, from Calais / Dunkirk, to Berlin and then through Poland and back through Germany, possibly through the Czech Republic - but the main focus is Germany and Poland. I have some ideas for Poland, see Ger-Pol-Cze 2016  I am looking for a...




					wildcamping.co.uk
				









						Poland 22 nights 20/6-11/7 2016 - where we went
					

Here are my notes from our 22 nights in Poland – 20th June to 11th July.  No podcast :), but there could be a video when I have time to edit it and also later some photos.  We travelled via Berlin and started on the Baltic coast. In this time we got a good overview of Poland from the Baltic...




					wildcamping.co.uk
				




Highly recommend Poland, wildcamping no problem.


----------



## UFO (Jan 25, 2020)

In Germany recommend the German Border Museum (Grenzmuseum Schifflergrund), fascinating although not much interpretation in English also the ‘Overcoming Borders – From Dictatorship to Democracy’ exhibition, although the exhibition may have moved on.

We stayed here the night before, a CR,  Asbach-Sickenberg, 51.28171 10.02742 which is close by.  There is a Stelplatz at museum, 3 euro


----------



## Deleted member 84085 (Jan 29, 2020)

rockape said:


> Its been a busy year and had not a lot of time to get away, however ,april my plan is to leave via Dunkirk and head for northern Poland taking in North Germany.
> Rugen and Pennemunde I want to see , are there any other interesting places on the way up.


Why not come over the ferry crossing Harwich - Hook of Holland? It sets you up nicely for driving into Germany after a short hop across The Netherlands.


----------



## rockape (Jan 30, 2020)

Hapless Hamburger said:


> Why not come over the ferry crossing Harwich - Hook of Holland? It sets you up nicely for driving into Germany after a short hop across The Netherlands.


Sorry, but Harwich ,for me is well out of the way , Dunkirk to Clogland  in a couple of hours for me.


----------

